# Angry?....but..I'm cleaning the barn!



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

One of the stalls in the barn is really bad. My dad can usually do the barn with the skidsteer, but even when he scrapes out that stall, it's still pretty horrible because he only gets the surface. 

I have a friend who said she would like to clean stalls with me this summer so we can get fit or whatever, so I invited her over today to clean our first stall (it's going to take at least an hour with both of us working at it-it's that bad).

Well, when my parents heard (particularly my dad), they got really p*ssed off, and I don't know why. I'm trying to be self-sufficient and figure things out myself-I got the friend over to help me because I know it would take me 3 hours to do alone and I didn't want to make dad angry by asking him to do more work. Nobody gets hurt, everyone wins. Sure, it's a pretty crappy job for the friend, and I feel kinda bad asking her to help me, but...

Dad got all mad and just said that he'll do it with the skidsteer and that we don't need to clean the barn, but I know he can't do it. He'll scrape over it and leave all the soft ground and crap beneath, and then since I'm apparently not allowed to have a friend over to help me with it, that means I'll have to do it myself later when she leaves and defy the whole purpose of having a helper over, except that it has wasted half my day and time that could have been spent on the stall.

Why is he so angry about it? The buddy is coming over later, and I don't know what I'm going to do. We'll probably end up cleaning anyways, despite dad's anger, but I hate getting yelled at and I hate getting into fights that don't need to be fought.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Could it be that your dad is embarrassed to have a guest see how gross that stall is?


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I was thinking the exact same thing the above poster said.

Either that or your dad is angry that you want to do it instead of him doing it because he interprets that as you implying he doesn't do a good enough job...and you can do better.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It may need to be kept at a certain heigth or water may come in.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't you ask your dad what the problem is and have a discussion about it?


----------

